# Telefonterror durch nachtragende dialer-/spam-Abzocker?



## Telekomunikacja (8 Oktober 2004)

Grüß Gott, liebe Mitglieder und Gäste des Forums!

Zunächst einmal der Fall:



> Ein Dialergeschädigter erstattet Anzeige bei der Kripo. Man ermittelt. Da dem Dialergeschädigten von der Kripo unter der Hand mitgeteilt worden ist, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft einstellen könnte, recherchiert er selbst ein wenig — überwiegend im internet, aber auch im Rahmen von Reisen ins Ausland vor Ort und indem er bei Botschaften, Handelskammern, lokalen Meldbehörden, der Polizei, Wirtschaftregistern etc. anfragt.
> Der Dialergeschädigte übergibt die Hintergrundinformationen der Polizei und publiziert — jeweils unter Pseudonym — manches in einschlägigen Foren/ sites, die sich mit dialern und spam beschäftigen.
> Nach mehr als einem Jahr erhält der Dialergeschädigte plötzlich merkwürdige Anrufe — nichts Obszönes oder Beleidigendes. Schweigen, geschäftiges Treiben oder schweres Atmen ist am anderen Ende der Leitung zu vernehmen. Und dies mehrmals täglich.



Nun die Fragen:

Könnte es — Eurer Meinung nach — einen Zusammenhang zwischen den Anrufen und der Schädigung/ Anzeige/ Recherche geben?
Gibt es jemanden im Forum, der Ähnliches erlebt hat oder vermutet?

Wie könnte sich der Dialergeschädigte wehren? 
Wäre eine Anzeige ratsam?
Welche wäre die anzuzeigende Straftat?
Die *Landespolizeidirektion Stuttgart II, Referat Kriminalitätsbekämpfung* bspw. spricht lediglich davon, dass:


> Erweist sich ein Telefon-Täter als besonders hartnäckig, werden Drohungen ausgesprochen oder handelt es sich gar um einen Schockanrufer sollten Sie den Gang zur Polizei nicht scheuen und eine Anzeige erstatten.


Würde eine Fangschaltung (T-Com-Anschluss) etwas bringen und was würde sie kosten?
*mittelstandsportal.de* bspw. listet einige (nicht mehr aktuelle DM-) Beträge auf:


> Die Telekom für eine zehntägige Fangschaltung im Festnetz 76,59 DM und für eine Rufnummeränderung 100,86 DM. [...]



Für ein paar Tipps wäre dankbar:


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre eine Anzeige ratsam?
> Welche wäre die anzuzeigende Straftat?


Das hatten wir hier schon mehrmals diskutiert. Da es sich lediglich um einen Anruf handelt (nichts obszönes, keine Beleidigungen, keine Drohungen) liegt auch keine Straftat vor - eine Anzeige dürfte nicht erfolgversprechend sein, eine Fangschaltung auf Staatskosten wird für sowas niemals eingerichtet werden.



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Würde eine Fangschaltung (T-Com-Anschluss) etwas bringen und was würde sie kosten?


Das steht jedem Telefonkunden frei, die Kosten dafür muss er selbst tragen - den genauen Preis kenne ich nicht, aber das dürfte sich in den von Dir genannten Grenzen bewegen.


----------

